# No Disney SD equivalents



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm getting the New HD Disney channels and ABCFamily but not the SD equivalents. I have the HD only package. I called Dish and told them. How about everyone else who isn't getting them call also. You may ask why do I need the SD channel? Because I don't want to waste DVR space recording non HD programs on their HD channels.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I know on Directv there is still a large difference in PQ between the HD and SD versions of the channels even when the program is an SD upconverted broadcast. Is that the case on Dish?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I know on Directv there is still a large difference in PQ between the HD and SD versions of the channels even when the program is an SD upconverted broadcast. Is that the case on Dish?


It is to me


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

It may be better but it isn't HD, not even close. Still want the SDs


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I think these have gone the longest without opening up the SD channel, I wonder if these channels are different than the rest cost wise.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Without the benefit of any inside information... I strongly expect the HD-only package to one day truly be HD-only. For folks that only want to watch HD, the trade-off is partially increased DVR usage. Some folks may also be using the HD-only package to supplement some SD receivers in other rooms with a "best of" package that is much cheaper than you could otherwise get those same SD channels... and at some point Dish will be wise to that too.

Don't be too surprised if one day HD-only truly is HD-only.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I record SD and HD sometimes. The SD for transfer to my Pocketdish and the HD for watching at home.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

So do you get the SD equivalents in the HD Only package? I was told no by a CSR when I was going to switch but I record a lot of shows for my kids and do not want to eat up the HD recording cartoons in HD so I opted not to.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> So do you get the SD equivalents in the HD Only package? I was told no by a CSR when I was going to switch but I record a lot of shows for my kids and do not want to eat up the HD recording cartoons in HD so I opted not to.


I actually have the AEP and HD, so I get them both. but I understood that if you pay for the "HD only" you get the SD version of the channel as well.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

HDlover said:


> I'm getting the New HD Disney channels and ABCFamily but not the SD equivalents. I have the HD only package. I called Dish and told them. How about everyone else who isn't getting them call also. You may ask why do I need the SD channel? Because I don't want to waste DVR space recording non HD programs on their HD channels.


HDLover, I'm seeing the same. It's not just Disney and ABC Family though, I'm also not getting all of these SD equivalents:

ESNWS, DISE, TDIS, ABCFM, CNBC

Additionally I'm not getting these in SD, but I don't think an SD version exists:
HDNET, HDTHR, UNIHD, MHD, SMITH, HDNMV, MGM, WFN, NHLN

Personally I don't care about the DVR space that much. But I do like to have the SD version for my bedroom TV connected to TV2. It's nice not to have to have barred stretch o vision and some shows even have different streams for SD (sports and Jay Leno are two I can think of off the top of my head). And I can barely tell the difference between HD and SD on TV2 over coax.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm getting SD Bio and HMC.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

HDlover said:


> I'm getting SD Bio and HMC.


Intersting... because I double checked and I'm sure I'm not getting them. A funny thing is that I'm getting the Documentary and Game Show Network in SD. The first week or so I thought it was just the free preview but they have been there for almost a month now.

By the way... Most of the SD channels show up as green which means they can be purchased as ala carte. I don't have a phone line (and it doesn't work over broadband) to really see if it will let me. Does anyone else know if you can get any of these ala carte, and if so -- what is the pricing? I would pay an extra couple of bucks for Comedy Central in a heartbeat.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

HDlover said:


> I'm getting SD Bio and HMC.


I'm seeing these two now too, but still not the others... I updated my list above as to what I am seeing.


----------

